# 3/5/22 Chagrin river.



## twistedcatfish1971 (Jul 21, 2013)

Fished it late afternoon for a couple hours and went 1 for 4 with a 18 inch Male that I kept bc of excessive blood loss. Green/silver cleo was ticket today. I thought my GO to... all gold cleo would produce with 75% clarity and full sun. Not a sniff with that flash. I did notice alot of NEW snags in parts of river ... must be some logs/trees that moved up with ice during winter. Lost 4 spoons today. Shoot! Lost 4 spoons total last 2 years out there lol. 

Water was low but had great currents/movement which was abit wierd. Gonna give it hell in morning as weather won't be playing nice. 

Stay twisted.


----------



## creekcrawler (Oct 5, 2004)

Nice! We hiked into one of my go-to spots and everything looked perfect. Don't know where the fish were though, lol.
Didn't matter, it was a beautiful day out.


----------



## twistedcatfish1971 (Jul 21, 2013)

That picture looks awesomeness. I fished most the morning with only 2 hook ups. Both came un buttoned after a few seconds. The day was nice but that wind was really moving. Didn't really see alot of surface breaks...tried several different spots. 

Don.


----------



## Ben Fishing (Aug 2, 2010)

Thanks for the updates gents. This week I'll start to get ready.


----------



## snag (Dec 27, 2005)

WBRANCH bob and I hit the chragrin yesterday, water was just right, found a pool of active steelhead and ended up landing four out of five, one female rest bucks. Most on a silver Cleo and one on a crank bait. Only saw one guy all day.. perfect !! Some for the smokers. TT won’t let me retrieve my pictures?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## twistedcatfish1971 (Jul 21, 2013)

It's all coming together now with rivers/rocks/spillways. Not enough time to do it all lol. Need to invent/add another Sunday just for fishing.

I would love to get out this weekend for some more steelhead but westbranch dam is calling me haha...

Don.


----------



## snag (Dec 27, 2005)

Yeah Don so many places to go this time of year. Rain on Saturday will muddy up the rivers, this heat the steel spawn will be over soon. Temps in low 40 s yesterday on the chagrin. Hitting it one more time in the AM. Then on to WBRANCH, ect,,


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## HappySnag (Dec 20, 2007)

snag said:


> Yeah Don so many places to go this time of year. Rain on Saturday will muddy up the rivers, this heat the steel spawn will be over soon. Temps in low 40 s yesterday on the chagrin. Hitting it one more time in the AM. Then on to WBRANCH, ect,,
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


i hit stelie on shagrin to may 9.


----------

